# Stuart Turner S50 and the boys engine



## compound driver 2 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi
Video and a few pictures of one of the Turners being built to order and the boys engine.

[youtube=425,350]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UAxxNA4yzkg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UAxxNA4yzkg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

















And a few pictures of our 9 year olds engine. he did the lot.


----------



## Maryak (Nov 28, 2008)

CD2,

Beautiful work :bow:

Regards
Bob


----------



## rake60 (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice work on BOTH! :bow:

Rick


----------

